# Need Some Opions About Couple Different Mathews Bows For Fingers,



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I think they work just fine. I know people that have used them before with no trouble.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

What are their specs?


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

I would recomend the Conquest 3,4 or the Apex, Apex 8. Good luck!


----------



## bowcycle (Aug 26, 2011)

Tim Wells shoots an LD so it has to have something going for it. I personally prefer the look of the LD to the Ovation, but to each their own.


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Tim Wells shoots an LD so it has to have something going for it. I personally prefer the look of the LD to the Ovation, but to each their own.


True, but how many of us can really shot like he does? Not me, but I wish I could!


----------



## muley40 (Jun 10, 2005)

I shoot my recurves at 29" draw, Had a Rival Pro with NAP center flipper 30" cam which is longest draw cam that you can get fot that model, and like a dummy trader it off 4 years ago, it was a killing machine and now to find a camo one with 40# to 50# limbs I would have better luck winning Lottery, thats why was intersted in the LD and Ovation which has similar specs. and I`am a three finger under shooter back in 1973 when I killed my 1st deer with a Wing Redwing hunter everybody around here were 3 finger under string walkers.


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Had a Rival Pro with NAP center flipper 30" cam which is longest draw cam that you can get fot that model, and like a dummy trader it off 4 years ago


I did the same and sold mine. Bought a few others that were in poor shape, wish I still had mine as ell. The Conquest 3 is the same minus 1" BH so I think you would be ok. I shortened my draw a tad with the Conquest 3. The other option is try an Apex 42'/8" BH.


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

I own both the LD and Ovation and am torn on which one I like better. The LD is a little quicker, but is more finicky than the Ovation. I also like the feel of the shot from the LD, as the hand shock from the Ovation is quite a bit more noticeable. Overall I think the LD has the edge, but the Ovation is definitely more forgiving for fingers.


----------



## SD40 (Dec 25, 2005)

Nobodys mentioned let-off, I've tried some of the new bows from friends. I personally cannot get away from string cleanly with fingers and the high let-offs?.


----------



## outforabuck (Feb 1, 2011)

Ack said:


> I own both the LD and Ovation and am torn on which one I like better. The LD is a little quicker, but is more finicky than the Ovation. I also like the feel of the shot from the LD, as the hand shock from the Ovation is quite a bit more noticeable. Overall I think the LD has the edge, but the Ovation is definitely more forgiving for fingers.


what he said... I also own a LD and Ovation


----------



## KYjim (Nov 20, 2006)

I have a Drenalin LD and shoot it barebow and love it light, shoots fast, no hand shock, pretty quiet hope to take a deer with it this weekend

Jim


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow now adays people are shooting short bows with 80% letoff. I would have never thunk it. I've got to have at least 42" A TO A. and. 8" of brace and 65% letoff. Love my Mathews Apex 8 . And really looking forward to my 48" Oneida H250 from 5150 bows!


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

I recently bought a new-to-me PSE Mach 11... 41" ATA, about a '98 model. It has the Barnsdale limbs and some sort of E-wheel-mild cam on it. it is absolutly a pleasure to draw, I really like the grip, it has about 9" of BH, 65% let-off and decent speed, but, it is still too short for me to shoot consistently accurately. I will shoot it like a house afire one day, and the next...can't hit a bull in the butt with a base fiddle!
I am not the end all in the finger shooting world, with that said, I did win the NFAA Nat'l championship this summer in the SMBB division. Shooting a short ATA bow with high let-off is doable... just not for me. I think a lot of guys are looking at bows that are available and shooting what they can get their hands on... and I don't blame them. I personally have to have something a MINIMUM of 44" ATA to shoot consistently well. And 44" would be a hunting length bow, any thing further than 25-30 yards and I want something even longer ATA!


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

fuelracerpat said:


> I recently bought a new-to-me PSE Mach 11... 41" ATA, about a '98 model. It has the Barnsdale limbs and some sort of E-wheel-mild cam on it. it is absolutly a pleasure to draw, I really like the grip, it has about 9" of BH, 65% let-off and decent speed, but, it is still too short for me to shoot consistently accurately. I will shoot it like a house afire one day, and the next...can't hit a bull in the butt with a base fiddle!
> I am not the end all in the finger shooting world, with that said, I did win the NFAA Nat'l championship this summer in the SMBB division. Shooting a short ATA bow with high let-off is doable... just not for me. I think a lot of guys are looking at bows that are available and shooting what they can get their hands on... and I don't blame them. I personally have to have something a MINIMUM of 44" ATA to shoot consistently well. And 44" would be a hunting length bow, any thing further than 25-30 yards and I want something even longer ATA!


.....Fuleracerpat....What is the draw weight/length specs of that Mach 11, and are Ya interested in parting with it??....Jim


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Pat is right on about the lenth of bow for competitive BB nobody winning is shooting a short bow. Don't beat me up now I didn't say they would not work for hunting. Just saying the longer bows are more forgiving for nonsight finger shooting


fuelracerpat said:


> I recently bought a new-to-me PSE Mach 11... 41" ATA, about a '98 model. It has the Barnsdale limbs and some sort of E-wheel-mild cam on it. it is absolutly a pleasure to draw, I really like the grip, it has about 9" of BH, 65% let-off and decent speed, but, it is still too short for me to shoot consistently accurately. I will shoot it like a house afire one day, and the next...can't hit a bull in the butt with a base fiddle!
> I am not the end all in the finger shooting world, with that said, I did win the NFAA Nat'l championship this summer in the SMBB division. Shooting a short ATA bow with high let-off is doable... just not for me. I think a lot of guys are looking at bows that are available and shooting what they can get their hands on... and I don't blame them. I personally have to have something a MINIMUM of 44" ATA to shoot consistently well. And 44" would be a hunting length bow, any thing further than 25-30 yards and I want something even longer ATA!


----------



## mikajay (Apr 15, 2009)

Had a Rival Pro, like the LD better.Faster, way more smooth.Very smooth.A little more sensitive.Great bow.Drawing with 3 and holding "1,5" fingers I prefer the 80% to 65% which cams I both have.

r.mika


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

2413gary said:


> Pat is right on about the lenth of bow for competitive BB nobody winning is shooting a short bow. Don't beat me up now I didn't say they would not work for hunting. Just saying the longer bows are more forgiving for nonsight finger shooting


The guy that finished 2nd overall in the IBO Triple Crown (he won the 3rd leg) in the MCU (IBOs equivalent of BB) class did it with a Carbon Matrix.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Sounds like he can shoot I wonder what kind of field scores he shoots. I base my opinion on 40 plus years of NFAA shooting , Redding trail shoot, the World Bowhunter Team Event and Vegas. I haven't seen anybody shooting a short axel to axel bow win or come close. in the nonsight div. But that don't mean it can't happen
Gary


Supermag1 said:


> The guy that finished 2nd overall in the IBO Triple Crown (he won the 3rd leg) in the MCU (IBOs equivalent of BB) class did it with a Carbon Matrix.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Well...it is about a 29" - 70#+/-. The 29 is in the longest DL. And, by the way it is left-handed. And yeah I would part with it.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

2413gary said:


> Sounds like he can shoot I wonder what kind of field scores he shoots. I base my opinion on 40 plus years of NFAA shooting , Redding trail shoot, the World Bowhunter Team Event and Vegas. I haven't seen anybody shooting a short axel to axel bow win or come close. in the nonsight div. But that don't mean it can't happen
> Gary


Not to take anything away from the man, but IBO non-sighted shoots what kind of yardage? Out to 40-45 yards? Let him try some of the 50-70 yd. stuff on a field course with the short bow. Especially the 4 shot repetitive targets. The meaning of critical will be defined. The one 80 yard arrow is more or less a non-issue, I have a mark for the shot and can hit a 4 most of the time, dots are rare. As I have said before, one can get away with shooting a short ATA in a hunting situation, the accuracy requirements are just not that critical out to 25-30 yds that most of us limit ourselves to. 
And, if the gentleman is that good, I would really welcome him on a field course, the sport needs some shooters like that to pull a little spotlight back to "archers" and away from the "operators".


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

fuelracerpat said:


> Well...it is about a 29" - 70#+/-. The 29 is in the longest DL. And, by the way it is left-handed. And yeah I would part with it.


..................Oooh....it all sounded good until Ya got to the left handed part.....Dag-nabbit..........Thanks anyway.....Jim


----------



## Blankchecks (Nov 9, 2011)

I shoot an Ovation, I can show you the 80 yard group I did yesterday if you want. Speaks for itself.


----------

